# Great auction find



## delgan (Sep 21, 2016)

Found local auctioneer who was having on line auction week or so ago. Had an old girls bike, that had the fenders for the string skirt guard and best of all 3 city license tokens with medal straps to hold them on the bike. Expiration dates are 1937, 1939 and 1941. On the back of the seat was one post card size license for 1946 but when loading it, there was one behind that one for 1944. I could move the small license enough to see that it looks like Elgin badge. I   know you like pictures so I will try to get some in a day or two. looked up the bike in the Evolution of the Bicycle and it is just like an Elgin in it. Does have a serial number of A15557 with a O2 on another spot. If I am right I think it is an 1936 model.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 22, 2016)

Love to see some pics. Sounds like a pretty lady


----------



## jd56 (Sep 22, 2016)

Yes please...we do love pictures !

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 22, 2016)

A PICTURE IS WORTH A THOUSAND WORDS!


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 22, 2016)

Here, here. It doesn't mean much without any pictures.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 22, 2016)

The suspense is KILLING ME!!!


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 23, 2016)

Antici.....


----------



## Euphman06 (Sep 23, 2016)

....pation


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 23, 2016)

There's a reason no one ever says " a serial number is worth a thousand words"


----------



## delgan (Sep 23, 2016)

delgan said:


> Found local auctioneer who was having on line auction week or so ago. Had an old girls bike, that had the fenders for the string skirt guard and best of all 3 city license tokens with medal straps to hold them on the bike. Expiration dates are 1937, 1939 and 1941. On the back of the seat was one post card size license for 1946 but when loading it, there was one behind that one for 1944. I could move the small license enough to see that it looks like Elgin badge. I   know you like pictures so I will try to get some in a day or two. looked up the bike in the Evolution of the Bicycle and it is just like an Elgin in it. Does have a serial number of A15557 with a O2 on another spot. If I am right I think it is an 1936 model.



I hope to have her cleaned up tomorrow but will take a before picture also in case I don't get her done.


----------



## delgan (Sep 25, 2016)

Well, let me see if I can get a picture posted. https://attachment.outlook.office.net/owa/drelgan@hotmail.com/service.svc/s/GetAttachmentThumbnail?i.d.=AQMkADAwATEyMTk3LTZiMDgtOGU1OC0wMAItMDAKAEYAAANmRJ8Ce9hXRq/BFku/eWrSBwBbqRM5VhAtQZUr3pDmqRfBAAACAQwAAABbqRM5VhAtQZUr3pDmqRfBAAAAOxh3UwAAAAESABAAhtN2R2Of6kWWE0NaUbg/Kg==&thumbnailType=2&X-OWA-CANARY=HBOQ3jWg1EmPE727mXBo59A_n2Gf5dMYlfLFSrBgaCmCXKyF5inEOkxeRMJfCHobQo4AeJOl4gI.&token=62848bb5-3afa-4716-ab1d-c13eb77d07e1&owa=outlook.live.com&isc=1


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2016)

That link didn't work. At the bottom of compose is a button that says "Upload a Photo or File". Click on that and then choose the location on your drive--normally photos where you have the pic saved. Find the pic, double click it, and then hit the insert button and post. V/r Shawn


----------



## delgan (Sep 25, 2016)

delgan said:


> Well, let me see if I can get a picture posted.View attachment 363552


----------



## delgan (Sep 25, 2016)

Fregman, _ think _I got it. Thanks


----------



## delgan (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2016)

You can also add more than one picture per post. Just CTRL click the photos you want and hit insert. Let's see the whole thing now! V/r Shawn


----------



## delgan (Sep 25, 2016)

There is a green 1944 plate behind this one in as good shape


----------



## delgan (Sep 25, 2016)

delgan said:


> There is a green 1944 plate behind this one in as good shape
> 
> View attachment 363568


----------



## delgan (Sep 25, 2016)




----------



## pattherat (Sep 26, 2016)

PM sent.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 26, 2016)

I'd like the tags and plates.


----------



## delgan (Sep 26, 2016)

Here is the serial number plus there is an 0 2 just above this. Have had several people interested in the plates  and license -- I want to keep them with the bike.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## delgan (Sep 28, 2016)

I have looked for what or where the strings that formed the skirt guard were anchored to or wrapped around next to the axle. I have looked at different bikes and can't see any picture that shows that. Was there a double hole piece that attached to the axle shaft and then the string run thru the one hole? If possible I would like to see a close up of what they were hooked or held by when going up to the next tab. The holes have the tabs but looking for the turn around piece.


----------



## delgan (Oct 4, 2016)

Any info on this -- string dress guards


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 4, 2016)

delgan said:


> Here is the serial number plus there is an 0 2 just above this. Have had several people interested in the plates  and license -- I want to keep them with the bike. View attachment 363905



Looks like she's a '36. Similar to my girls '37.


----------



## mike j (Oct 4, 2016)

Yes, I'll try to get some photos up soon. Iv'e seen several, two large rings on straps attached to the rear axel are common. With so many strands intersecting in the same small area, spreading out the surface area was important.


----------



## mike j (Oct 4, 2016)

This is the best for now, not a good photo but this was an original two rings, attached to a third that was used as a axel washer. I've made a few based on the ones I've seen.


----------



## delgan (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks fordmike and mike j appericate the help


----------

